# Dynamic armatures



## cheftoo (Jan 24, 2017)

Has anyone dealt w dynamic armatures in recent history? I sent them an email last week and haven't gotten a response at all. Just wondering if this is normal for them to be slow on returning emails?
Thanks!


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

nope cannot say i have..used to get mine form tjetgriggs have not heard or seen him in a while either...seems like all are fading away to who knows where....i just answered an email to scj johnnies..he sent it 6 months ago..so..i am partially to blame for not know much these days.


----------



## bolts69 (Dec 24, 2009)

Yes it is, but he does good work.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Jim Sgrignioli (tjetsgrig) has multiple health issues and is not likely to get back to his favorite hobby.
I cannot explain the depression he suffers, beyond the pain of his conditions, that he experiences because he cannot wind, balance and true armatures.
building hot rod t-jets is also out of the question for now.
so, if you have Yellow Jacket Performance products, treasure them. they might not ever be available again.
if Jim becomes able to return to his loved labors, I will certainly let you know.

as far as Dynamic goes, I cannot comment as I have no certain information. but, it seems that a phone number and hours of business are posted on their website (check Wizzard for more details), and a phone call might be advisable.


----------



## wyatt641 (Jan 14, 2012)

thanks alpink for the update..i knew jim was having some issues as he p.m"d me a while ago asking me if i had any unfinished business with him...i never asked what was wrong and had no open orders with him..hope he is doing well...there also used to be another guy doing arms but cannot recall who it was as i never bought from him.hope your doing well....as for me..i have some breaks inbetween my 11 yr old sons sports activities to wander aboard the several sites from time to time..we moved him into the larger room of the house and i took the smaller one..just been arranging things slowly so i can build a chassis from time to time ..always looking for deals...when i see then i take advantage..seems those days are far and few between...but i cherish what i have at age 56....its all good..


----------



## Boosted-Z71 (Nov 26, 2007)

Very Sorry to hear that Jim is not doing well, He is a Great Guy, I only know him from this board and our phone conversations, as he called me when I won the Drag build off competition that he put on here on HT, So I have the custom 4 gear car that he put up as the prize and I also have 3 arms that he custom wound for me. Let me say He is one of the best as far as winding, the armatures are works of art. Lets all hope that he gets better and can return to doing the things I know he loved, not only for us hobbists but for Jim and his well being. Thoughts and Prayer for Jim.

Boosted


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

If someone was going to the Fray they might have been too busy to respond to e-mails. A number of people that used to do custom arms, like Daniel Cardinale and Alan Galinko have dropped out of sight. If you are looking for superior Fray or T-Jet SS type arms those can be a problem. Several years ago I spoke to Alan Galinko about those and he said that it had become too much trouble to sort through the available arms when he was only able to use about ten out of a hundred of those. The guy that does the Tornado armatures (Bacher?) has said that he has had to increase his prices for the same reason. It has been my experience that there is only so much that you can do with an armature that is junk to start with. There seems to be some people that do their routine on whatever arms that can get their hands on, if you buy one of those you may find that it is mediocre at best.
We were discussing the armature situation at the HOCOC ASRL race yesterday. We allow Dash 16 ohm arms to be used in our SS cars and a number of clubs have done that as well. Some groups only allow Aurora arms and that would tend to favor people that have a stash of good Aurora armatures.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

even the fray is allowing the dash arm.

They spin real high on the dyno, but mostly lake the torque for the small straights, if you are on a large track with lots of straights they run well. It took a few dash arms to find one that runs with my Aurora arms.

MRT will true and balance your arms.
one stop says they are sold out
NJ hobby seems to have some T-jet Race Parts | NJ Nostalgia Hobby

I use the VRP Balancer to do my own arms, they are the fastest arms I have.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

It was my understanding that Dash arms would only be allowed be allowed in the team race at the Fray and that the cars would have to have weight added to compensate for the lighter armature. Dash arms use the same laminations for the 2, 3 and 4 lamination versions. I would expect that a two lamination Dash arm would have less torque than an Aurora armature. If the arm has less torque having to add weight to the car might be a handicap. I have some really great Aurora arms, the ones that I use are only available from time to time. I keep a few on hand in case someone wants me to build them a car. Although HOCOC allows Dash arms I have never actually raced one and I do not have any that have been worked up. I have done a lot of testing with all of the versions of the Dash arms however. I have found that within each type the ohms are consistent, the stacks are centered, the com is flat and the balance is good. Most of the Dash arms do benefit from having the comm faced. In my experience a 16 ohm Dash arm is very likely to be better than most of the stock Aurora 16 ohm arms that you can get. The Dash arms are relatively cheap and easy to come by. If you buy an Aurora arm there is a good chance that it has already been tested and rejected by someone. Many sellers claim that their stuff has not been cherry picked. All of the rolling chassis that I have bought have heavy tracks on the comm, indicating that they had been run more than what would be done at the factory.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

as I said, before, yes in general they lack torque but have a lot of top end.
you have to sort the dash arms for those that work on smaller tracks.

From what I gathered on a facebook post, because the arms are lighter, they set the top weight 1 gram lower. So those with aurora arms had to lighten bodies even more.

But each group will have their own rules


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Once the current racing season is over I may get ambitious and build a full blown T-Jet SS car with a Dash 16 ohm armature. When they first came out I bought 10 of those and checked them for balance, weight and ohm values. I also track tested many of them. Since then I have bought more. I have used up a number of the arms building cars for other people when those were for classes that do not allow worked up armatures or were for beginners that did not want to spend $28 for a top quality arm.


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

Once the current racing season is over I may get ambitious and build a full blown T-Jet SS car with a Dash 16 ohm armature. When they first came out I bought 10 of those and checked them for balance, weight and ohm values. I also track tested many of them. Since then I have bought more. I have used up a number of the arms building cars for other people when those were for classes that do not allow worked up armatures or were for beginners that did not want to spend $28 for a top quality arm.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

that is a bad stutter you have there!>


----------

